# Kendall Jenner – Chanel Fashion Show in Paris - Jan.27.2015 (10x)



## Hehnii (28 Jan. 2015)

​


----------



## Padderson (28 Jan. 2015)

sieht irgendwie komisch aus


----------



## stuftuf (28 Jan. 2015)

Padderson schrieb:


> sieht irgendwie komisch aus



ganz meine Rede


----------



## Rolli (29 Jan. 2015)

:thx: dir für Kendall


----------



## lordvader1905 (29 Jan. 2015)

Super, vielen Dank


----------

